# Help identifying a Peacock



## Foosball2000 (Oct 16, 2017)

Does anyone know what kind of Peacock this is? 
Thanks


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Hybrid, male, one can only guess.


----------



## thornsja19 (Feb 4, 2017)

Looks a lot like a Blue Dragon Blood to me


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

A "blue dragon blood" is still a hybrid, but the coloring on the dorsal fin is off for that particular "designer breed." Looks like a mix between a red shoulder and a Lwanda to me but there's no telling what it is. He's a nice looking fish but a hybrid nonetheless.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Looks like a German Red to me the it looks like the body is blue in the first pic so but a orangish color on the second can you take a clearer photo?


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

FireHorn123 said:


> Looks like a German Red to me the it looks like the body is blue in the first pic so but a orangish color on the second can you take a clearer photo?


It's not a German Red... I have one and the entire dorsal fin is red except for the tip. Maybe a German Red/Lwanda hybrid.


----------



## Foosball2000 (Oct 16, 2017)

I was also leaning towards a hybrid because I'd searched the net to find a fish similar to him with little success. Unfortunately this is the clearest shot I can get of him since he doesn't like to stay still for long. I'd add that in person his face is extremely blue but his body has more of a purple tinge, however his fins are quite orange and his body does seem to be gaining more and more orange coloration as he develops, especially on his shoulder. In terms of social behavior, other fish that he especially doesn't like are a hap ahli and ruby red peacock.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah, I've never seen anything like him before. I even tried cross referencing protomelas species and couldn't find anything similar. He's not a bad looking fish, let's just not let him get near any females please.


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

caldwelldaniel26 said:


> FireHorn123 said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like a German Red to me the it looks like the body is blue in the first pic so but a orangish color on the second can you take a clearer photo?


It's not a German Red... I have one and the entire dorsal fin is red except for the tip. Maybe a German Red/Lwanda hybrid.[/quote

It definitely has German red in it the dorsal fin and tail is so similar in markings the only thing that different is the purple color instead of red


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

FireHorn123 said:


> caldwelldaniel26 said:
> 
> 
> > FireHorn123 said:
> ...


I wouldn't say "definitely" there's lots of other peacocks and even protomelas that have the same type of markings.


----------



## Ziggyno (Jun 24, 2017)

this one looks awesome. i love it


----------



## FireHorn123 (Apr 16, 2017)

He looks kind of like the Ice Breaker Peacock rick Kennerely bred


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Yeah people like that guy are what's wrong with mass breeding of hybrids. I agree that it's more than likely one of those "ice breaker" hybrids and the fact that it's gotten into the market unlabeled is troubling. Irresponsible breeders like that are going to ruin the hobby.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

These hybrids are not really anything except a hybrid. The idea that new "improved" lines have been created is highly dubious, like their fry has any special value. If this male was a "designer line", they would have sold him as such, prob. for more money.

Cross breed any Aulonocara , S. fryeri, Red Empress, Lithobates and the males of the hybrid fry will be very attractive when colored up, just like the species are very attractive when colored up. But breeding the hybrid fry to get a fixed "improved" line is far from easy.


----------



## Foosball2000 (Oct 16, 2017)

It does look alot like that ice breaker. I am a bit suprised since I got him from a Pet Smart some time ago and he was ofc sold as a misc. african cichlid, I didn't mind since he was a nice looking fish that caught my eye, but normally around here they only sell run of the mill mbuna and a couple peacocks. Kind of makes me wonder where they got him from. Anyways, thanks for everyones input on him.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Foosball2000 said:


> It does look alot like that ice breaker. I am a bit suprised since I got him from a Pet Smart some time ago and he was ofc sold as a misc. african cichlid, I didn't mind since he was a nice looking fish that caught my eye, but normally around here they only sell run of the mill mbuna and a couple peacocks. Kind of makes me wonder where they got him from. Anyways, thanks for everyones input on him.


It is quite NORMAL for Petsmart and Petco to sell unknown hybrid "Peacocks", it is very rare for them to sell natural Aulonocara. They are often hormoned for artificial temporary color. If you like him, that is fine, but don't think you got super lucky and have a special expensive rare breed. Just enjoy keeping him, he is prob an Aulonocara X Hap mix.


----------



## Foosball2000 (Oct 16, 2017)

noki said:


> Foosball2000 said:
> 
> 
> > It does look alot like that ice breaker. I am a bit suprised since I got him from a Pet Smart some time ago and he was ofc sold as a misc. african cichlid, I didn't mind since he was a nice looking fish that caught my eye, but normally around here they only sell run of the mill mbuna and a couple peacocks. Kind of makes me wonder where they got him from. Anyways, thanks for everyones input on him.
> ...


Oh yes I know, I wasn't thinking he was something special I could sell or anything, rather just suprised since the fish section in pet smarts here are rather small and they don't contain many africans at all. I prefer fish I can identify which Is why I came here to maybe get some more info I hadn't known, like if he was a species I was unaware of. Anyways I'll enjoy him in my tank, not interested in breeding him or passing him on to another unsuspecting person.


----------



## caldwelldaniel26 (Jun 11, 2017)

Thanks for being responsible.


----------

